# Wife has PCC in married name and passport in maiden name



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

My question is 2 fold.
My wife's current passport is in her maiden name but she has PCC letter for AU in her married name.I am awaiting my IELTS so can get her passport reissued in married name. 


Will this be a problem when applying for PR? &
Will the stamp on the Passport with PCC need to be obtained again on her reissued passport?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

btw we got our PCC done in one day at the Pune PSK.. Classic service and superfast transactions... very impressed with the new changes.!!!!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> btw we got our PCC done in one day at the Pune PSK.. Classic service and superfast transactions... very impressed with the new changes.!!!!


Arun,

What i understand is that you applied for your wife's PCC as married and furnished the marriage certificate. Post that there was a police verification on your new address and once successful, you were issued your wife's PCC. is this the correct flow?

Regarding your question about issue of change of name, you can use form 1220 which is about change in circumstance and state that she is also known by another name, there is a provision to note that down.

hope this helps!
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

The different names shouldn't make any difference so long as there is clear evidence that it is the same person ie birth certificate shows birth name & marriage certificate shows evidence of the change.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

yes your understanding is correct..
thanks so much for ur help.. the form number is 1022 though.
Also they dont do a physical verification anymore for PCC. I just carried all the docs to the passport office and got the letter the same day also got the stamp on our passport..


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> yes your understanding is correct..
> thanks so much for ur help.. the form number is 1022 though.
> Also they dont do a physical verification anymore for PCC. I just carried all the docs to the passport office and got the letter the same day also got the stamp on our passport..


My bad the form is 1022.. typo's . Also had a quickie for you, you said your wife's passport bears her maiden name so her address reflected will be the one before mariage. Now your add would be diff when you applied. Did'nt that caused a police verification on the new address as both of them are diff.. i have had many cases where it was done...

thanks


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Pishu,
Not really. All I needed was the Marriage certificate and proof that she had been living in the new address for over a year. The gas connection was in her name so a photocopy of those transactions did the trick. Also the fact that both of us were applying together may have helped the cause. I even asked the cop if there was going to be any physical verification he said no(very rudely). but maybe he was upset that he wasnt making any 'extra fees' ...
thanks
Arun


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi Pishu,
> Not really. All I needed was the Marriage certificate and proof that she had been living in the new address for over a year. The gas connection was in her name so a photocopy of those transactions did the trick. Also the fact that both of us were applying together may have helped the cause. I even asked the cop if there was going to be any physical verification he said no(very rudely). but maybe he was upset that he wasnt making any 'extra fees' ...
> thanks
> Arun


Thanks Arun for the elaborate explanation!

Regards,


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

After some thought I have one more question.
Where her visa is finally approved what name will it be approved under (Maiden or Married).
If her passport is still in maiden name will she be able to travel with a visa and passport names being different?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> After some thought I have one more question.
> Where her visa is finally approved what name will it be approved under (Maiden or Married).
> If her passport is still in maiden name will she be able to travel with a visa and passport names being different?


By default the visa will be issued on the name as given on the passport. If you recall when filling up the evisa app, it gives a warning that if "there is a mismatch then the person will not be allowed to board the flight"

This ofcourse can be avoided by using the 1022. However use the form discreetly..

Cheers!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys..

I have problem with my PCC & Please suggest that also..

In my passport my Wife's name is mentioned and in my wife's passport my name is not mentioned & it is on her parental address.

In my PCC i am not going to face any issue as i have just renewed it 4 Months back & i think i will get my PCC there itself..

For my Wife's PCC should we show that she is married & new address is not mentioned on her passport as it is 4 years old passport..

Thanks in advance and please suggest


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I have problem with my PCC & Please suggest that also..
> 
> ...



Hi anandlitesh,
If your names are not on each others passport thee is no need to panic.
visit ur nearest PSK and they will advise u all the docs u need to bring.
For me wife had her maiden name and old address on her passport and yet i managed to get a PCC on her married name since gas connection was in her name. Neither of our names are added to each others passport.
The enquiry at the PSK shud be able to tell u exactly what is needed,
Thanks


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi anandlitesh,
> If your names are not on each others passport thee is no need to panic.
> visit ur nearest PSK and they will advise u all the docs u need to bring.
> For me wife had her maiden name and old address on her passport and yet i managed to get a PCC on her married name since gas connection was in her name. Neither of our names are added to each others passport.
> ...


Hi Arun, Was this in Mumbai by any chance? I went today and they told me that I need to renew my passport as I don't have my husband's name on it.

Thanks


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

vishsang said:


> Hi Arun, Was this in Mumbai by any chance? I went today and they told me that I need to renew my passport as I don't have my husband's name on it.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
this was in Pune
thanks


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

OK, thanks!


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys.. quick update. PCC was done in 1.5 hrs at the Malad PSK in Mumbai (got there early...about 8:45am).


----------

